# Embertone Arcane how to unlock



## shapeshifter00 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

Do anyone know how to unlock this library? I have been clicking and trying and I have no clue what to do.. The spinning balls etc, I thought I was to stop all the balls but I just can't do it and it pisses me off. The violin and blue demos I do not understand if it is anything I am supposed to do, the rest I have completed.. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 29, 2014)

*SPOILER*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3P4g1NzIg8

I gave up on the spinning circles too o-[][]-o

-Jamie


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah I saw that, but all I can think of is to make the white ball stand still and then return... bah... so annoying. Guess I will delete it all if I can't figure it out 

Edit: It looks like everything is unlocked the way I see it in the youtube clip, but nothing happens, so not sure what to do after solving the puzzles.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 29, 2014)

Alex said something about a regular version but have not heard a peep since. : (


----------



## Ben H (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't bother either.

I have more important things to do with my time than play silly little games.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey guys,

ARCANE is a game/instrument/eye candy. It's something different. Puzzles, graphics, animations, cool sounds. A few creepy moments here and there.

The point is JUST ENJOY IT. I'm baffled by the "I have more important things to do with my time" comment.

We're all busy. Busy people like to play crossword puzzles. They play video games and go on nature hikes. Busy people watch cute kittens on facebook. Some even spend hours bouncing their important thoughts around on forums like this one. It's all good - and to each his own!

It is TOTALLY UNDERSTANDABLE if you choose to do something else with your time. But please, spare me the negativity for something that was created with the pure intent to add some enjoyment to the world.

<3

Alex


----------



## Embertone (Dec 29, 2014)

... and yes - an update is coming with separate patches, so that it's more useful in "real" projects. Apologies for the delay, there was a surprising amount of testing to make these patches and the holiday season quickly threw off my plans.

SOOOON!

-Alex


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 29, 2014)

I love the Arcane library, Alex. It's an amazing example of what can be done with Kontakt scripting, and the execution and "story" are very clever!

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## jneebz (Dec 29, 2014)

+1 for Arcane LOVE!
That squeaky floor scares the $%! out of me *EVERY. FREAKIN'. TIME.* And I hope it's cool that I used some of the patches in a video game loop for a school project! o-[][]-o 

Thanks for Arcane and all the other insanely cool Embertone products. 

Peace,
-Jamie


----------



## constaneum (Dec 29, 2014)

GUI wise, of all the patches, I love the vocal one which imitate Realivox – Blue. The animation of that patch is really awesome. Her sudden transition freaked me out when i was playing around with the awesome vocal patch !! You've really caught me there, Alex ! HAHA !


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Alex, I love the way it is made and it is fun, but it got to the point where I get a but frustrated due to the fact that looks like everything is unlocked bit nothing happens. Would there be possible to get some hints or tips on what I should do? All the 4 puzzles have light as the in the end of the video posted. Thanks.


----------



## mk282 (Dec 30, 2014)

After everything is unlocked that's all there's to it, pretty much.

The balls are not supposed to stop bouncing around, ever (although provided you don't do any note input to increase their speed (vel > ball speed), they are bound to stop at some point, if their velocities become very slow). You can default all balls to their starting positions by Alt/Option clicking the Back button in top left corner.

Also, after you return to the ouija board from each unlocked level, there's a sweet bonus waiting for you in bottom right corner of the ouija board GUI.


----------



## mk282 (Dec 30, 2014)

Embertone @ 30.12.2014 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> ARCANE is a game/instrument/eye candy. It's something different. Puzzles, graphics, animations, cool sounds. A few creepy moments here and there.
> 
> ...




Quoted for truth. Ben H, don't be a grinch


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Dec 30, 2014)

Are people moaning about a free instrument? 

I loved it. Really imaginitive and impressive use of kontakt, and doubtless a lot of work too, considering it was *free*.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 30, 2014)

I still have fun with it once in a while when I need a break. :>


----------



## TGV (Dec 30, 2014)

I thought it was great too. Perhaps you need to understand/have done a bit of sampling and scripting to truly appreciate the amount of ingenuity and work that has gone into it. Sample libraries look so easy: you open a patch, click once or twice, hit a key switch, and you're off. It's easy to use, so people may believe it's easy to implement...


----------



## Embertone (Dec 30, 2014)

shapeshifter00 @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> Hi Alex, I love the way it is made and it is fun, but it got to the point where I get a but frustrated due to the fact that looks like everything is unlocked bit nothing happens. Would there be possible to get some hints or tips on what I should do? All the 4 puzzles have light as the in the end of the video posted. Thanks.



Hey Shapeshifter,

Hmm, maybe there's a misunderstanding here. What do you mean by "unlock"? Once you've unlocked the levels, you get access to them... THAT is what happens . Each level is a bit of entertainment paired with an interesting sound/concept/instrument. Are you expecting something beyond that?

Thanks!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 30, 2014)

I think that some of us would like the sounds without the "entertainment" Alex


----------



## Embertone (Dec 30, 2014)

And, that's on the way...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 30, 2014)

Embertone @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> And, that's on the way...



Thanks Alex, looking forward to seeing you at NAMM.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Alex for a thoroughly enjoyable diversion, and some pretty cool sounds!


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Dec 30, 2014)

Embertone @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> shapeshifter00 @ Tue Dec 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alex, I love the way it is made and it is fun, but it got to the point where I get a but frustrated due to the fact that looks like everything is unlocked bit nothing happens. Would there be possible to get some hints or tips on what I should do? All the 4 puzzles have light as the in the end of the video posted. Thanks.
> ...



I understand now, thanks. I misunderstood the concept. Thanks.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm amazed at the scripting that turned Kontakt into a game.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 31, 2014)

[edited by moderator]


----------



## StatKsn (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's an idea... how about playing Arcane with your niece and nephew to teach how to play the Hedwig's Theme intro?

Great work, Embertone


----------



## mk282 (Dec 31, 2014)

[edited by moderator]


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 31, 2014)

Ben H

Totally uncalled for, not sure what would cause you to lash out but at this point you are trolling. An apology is in order.


----------



## mk282 (Dec 31, 2014)

I wouldn't call that trolling, but rather a pure ad hominem assault.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 31, 2014)

BenH,

Spend the time with your family, that is what is important to you and it's great!

Happy New Year 

Alex


----------



## TGV (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to you too, Alex. Sample on!


----------



## mark812 (Dec 31, 2014)

[edited by moderator]


----------



## blougui (Dec 31, 2014)

Embertone @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> ... and yes - an update is coming with separate patches, so that it's more useful in "real" projects. Apologies for the delay, there was a surprising amount of testing to make these patches and the holiday season quickly threw off my plans.
> 
> SOOOON!
> 
> -Alex


thanx Alex.
Game was fun, didn't take an awful amount of brain to sort it out, just the fun and the sounds are very likeable as well as very usable... And it's free !!! As a proud owner of Blue, I had a laugh - don't mean to be rude toward your darling Dame - seeing the avatar moving to mock me. Congrats to Mario for scripting it so well.
Erik


----------



## Ben H (Dec 31, 2014)

StatKsn @ Wed Dec 31 said:


> Here's an idea... how about playing Arcane with your niece and nephew to teach how to play the Hedwig's Theme intro?
> 
> Great work, Embertone



Thanks *StatKsn* but they're a little young to have seen Harry Potter yet.
They're mostly into building Lego and colouring atm. 



Craig Sharmat @ Wed Dec 31 said:


> Ben H
> 
> Totally uncalled for, not sure what would cause you to lash out but at this point you are trolling. An apology is in order.



How about being insulted and disrespected by another forum member on here!



mk282 @ Tue Dec 30 said:


> Ben H, don't be a grinch



This situation reminds me of the guy in the pub that goes shooting his mouth off and being obnoxious, and then goes complaining that he got hit in the jaw for it.

Anyway, um no. I don't think an apology will be forthcoming.

That's okay though, you can ban me now anyway... I don't want to be part of/participate in a forum with such a hostile and toxic culture anyway.


----------

